# ,  -
,     8    .      12 ,    ...      111111111111, 1111111111/2

----------

> ,     8    .      12 ,    ...      111111111111, 1111111111/2


       ,

----------

> ,


      ?

----------


## 2007

> ?

----------

> 


        ....         ....

----------

> ,     8    .      12 ,    ...      111111111111, 1111111111/2


,   ...   -   26.    ... ,   .  ,  ? ,  ,      -   -,    ? - .....

----------


## 2007

> -   26.


  ?




> ....


 ?




> ....


  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


      ?

----------

> ?
> 
>           ,            -,      
>  26
>        (, ),   ,       ,   ,     ,      
> 
>  ?
> 
> ,  .        .       .
> ...


  ,         " ".

----------

> ?


    ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


-  ?  ?

----------

> -  ?  ?


,  ?  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

- .   . .  .   ?

----------

> - .   . .  .   ?


  1 7.7.   "",     .       ,          10 ,    .

----------


## 2007

> 1 7.7.   "",     .


-  7.7       .      ?





> ,         " ".


 .   ,          /

----------

> -  7.7       .      ?
> 
> 
> 
>  .   ,          /


2007,  , , -,   7-        .       ,     ,        (  , , ?). ,       ,   .

----------


## 2007

> , -,   7-        .


- -   .      ?   :  ,  ,  , .

----------

[QUOTE=;54472947]2007,  , , -,   7-        .       ,     ,        (  , , ?). 

2007, !     ,  .    .  .  , ZZZhanna,    .  ....

----------

, -,      ?

----------

> , -,      ?


- 01.

----------

